# al matí o pel de matí?



## priapick

al matí o pel de matí?

Es pot que vulguin dir el mateix?


----------



## Dixie!

*Al matí *és la forma correcta.

Tot i que "pel de matí" es diu bastant en llengua parlada. També he sentit "al de matí".


----------



## ernest_

Dixie, jo també he sentit "al de matí", però diria que s'escriu "dematí" tot junt.


----------



## priapick

Graciés Dixie!

Suposo que 'pel de matí' és un barbarisme!

x


----------



## Isildur__

Tant "de matí" com "al matí" són correctes.

Fer servir la contració "pel" no és correcte en els casos per a "matí", "vesprada/tarda", "vespre", "nit" ni "matinada.

I la vertitat és que "pel de" no ho havia sentit mai, també ha de ser incorrecte.

On heu sentit aquesta última?


----------



## priapick

Ho he sentit Avui. Estava impartint una classe d'anglès quan em va dir-ho.


----------



## priapick

I ho ha escrit així, 'pel da matí'
Heu de tenir-ho en compte que només té 13 anys.


----------



## Gittel

Matí i dematí són sinònims i les dues paraules són correctes. Per situar les parts del dia en català es fa servir la preposició a: al matí (al dematí), a la tarda, a la nit. "Per" amb aquest ús seria, com heu dit, incorrecte.


----------

